# Calculo de Inductancia - Planilla Excel



## resolla (Feb 25, 2020)

Desarrollé una planilla Excel para cálculo de Inductancias. he comprobado resultados con ejemplos en Internet y funciona. Si embargo cuando aplico los parámetros del pdf  en Descargar PDF del Divisor de frecuencias (crossover) super económico que son:  

Para bobina de 1 mH:
1 Núcleo de hierro de 7 mm x 7mm x 4.5 cm  (para este caso ingreso un núcleo  redondo de 8 mm de diámetro cuya sección es 50 mm2  = aprox a 7mm x 7mm. )
5 metros de alambre de cobre calibre 19 o 18 AWG.

Para bobina de 0,6 mH:
1 Núcleo de hierro de 5 mm x 5mm x 3.5 cm    (para este caso ingreso un núcleo  redondo de 6 mm de diámetro cuya sección es 28 mm2  = aprox a 5mm x 5mm. )
3 metros de alambre de cobre calibre 21 o 20 AWG

La planilla permite cambiar: 1)  la permeabilidad relativa: probé (según tabla) con 2000 (acero dulce), 5000 (hierro con impurezas)  y 7000 (hierro silicio: conforme a diseño en Web)  7000); 2) el numero de vueltas; 3) el largo de la bobina y; 4) el diámetro del núcleo.

Como el largo de la bobina  (3,5 cm y 5 cm) ; el área del núcleo (en función del diámetro 6 mm y 8 mm)  están determinados y la permeabilidad relativa la fijamos en 2000, 5000 y 7000; queda variar el número de vueltas de la bobina para obtener la inductancia deseada.

Multiplicando el número de vueltas por el perímetro de núcleo en metros (para simplificar) se obtienen los metros de alambre. Los resultados para el caso varóa de 0,18 a 0,48 lejos de 3 m y 5 m., y no encuentro el motivo.

Les adjunto la planilla de cálculo.

Podrían ayudarme a dilucidar esta diferencia?


----------



## Fogonazo (Feb 25, 2020)

resolla dijo:


> Desarrollé una planilla Excel para cálculo de Inductancias. he comprobado resultados con ejemplos en Internet y funciona. Si embargo cuando aplico los parámetros del pdf  en Descargar PDF del Divisor de frecuencias (crossover) *super económico* . . . .


Ese crossover mas que "Super económico" es _"Super horrible" _


----------



## resolla (Feb 25, 2020)

Independientemente de la calidad del Cross over se necesitan bobinas dentro del rango del caso. Dada las diferencias entre la longitud especificada del alambre y la calculada: podrían ver a qué se debe para ajustar el cálculo si es necesario?


----------



## IVANFERR (Feb 3, 2021)

Si hablas de núcleos cuadrados de 7 x 7 mm y luego de 5 x 5 mm, según la hoja de cálculo Excel, no puedes pretender que los cálculos que haces, usando un núcleo cilíndrico (porque hablas de diámetro ), te resulten iguales a los ejemplos que pretendes comprobar!
El área de un cuadrado se calcula : A=Lado x Lado 
mientras que el área de una circunferencia es: A= Pi x Radio al cuadrado.


----------

